# my therapist was in the newspaper today



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Random I know, but I thought this was cool...you know your therapist must be good if people want to interview him. He has an "alternative" method to treating anxiety. He tells me to accept and even welcome the anxiety I have and just leave it there rather than trying t control my anxiety, because controlling everything is kind of the nature of anxiety anyways.let me know and ill send you the link to his interview article


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Very interesting. I also have a feeling that accepting anxiety is what it helps to manage it.
Please drop me a link to the article.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Could you send me the link too?


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.startribune.com/218/story/1525649.html

he also wrote a book called embracing the fear


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

That is really cool Mngirl. How has his method been helping you?


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

its helping...its just a really simple thing you know? like common sense, but i like how his theory is not that we are mentally ill or whatever, but yeah we are more anxious or nervous people and we need to calm down and loosen up lol...but its amazinfg how hard that can be when you have it so ingrained of being this way~ he is a very wise man though and i think its cool that he is from egypt, he talks a lot about what he notices about the us culture and how much anxiety we have here.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

its helping...its just a really simple thing you know? like common sense, but i like how his theory is not that we are mentally ill or whatever, but yeah we are more anxious or nervous people and we need to calm down and loosen up lol...but its amazinfg how hard that can be when you have it so ingrained of being this way~ he is a very wise man though and i think its cool that he is from egypt, he talks a lot about what he notices about the us culture and how much anxiety we have here.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting Mmgirl. I have a note on the book. Thanks.

And good luck with recovery, goals and life,

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------

